# Locking springer broke key easy fix.



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 18, 2019)

Yesterday I picked up this '46 B6 with locking springer that has the key broke off in the lock. So earlier today I did a quick search, but didn't see any previous post on best way to get the broke key out.
So...after a good cleaning of the lock area with paper towel/steel wool/then WD40 I was able to see the broke part of the key pretty well. I was able to move the key part a little with a sharp pick, so I knew it wasn't rusted in. I first tried to grab it with a sharp ended pair of tweezers but no go. I then got a screw with a very sharp point and lightly screwed it into the channel in the middle of the key. Using a screwdriver I was able to turn the key & lock to the locked position where it has to be to get the key out. Then I just simply pulled the broken key part out with the screw. Maybe there are other better ways to do this but it worked for me.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 19, 2019)

You're the Bomb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2019)

Excellent idea!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 19, 2019)

A little country boy InGiNeWiTTy goes a long way!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 19, 2019)

Brilliant...I'm spoiled here with a surplus of NOS Hibbard plugs so I just drill out the plug
and pull out the cylinder and chase the broken key out from the back end of the tumbler


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 19, 2019)

i recall a locksmith, when he removed a key from a 1949 Schwinn lock cylinder back in 2001, used the same method but with a screw like tool that made the removal which grabbed the broken part slide out much more successful than my use of tweezers(wasted a bunch of time with the tweezers).


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 19, 2019)

I’ve tried that on two different lock with no luck! Good for you , at least it worked for someone!!


----------



## the tinker (Feb 19, 2019)

Sure you got the key out but you run the risk of damaging the cylinder, which means if you get a replacement key made it won't work. Drill a 1/8 inch hole in the plug and remove it and back the key out the right way. It's been posted at least a dozen times how to do it correctly.  It's very easy to do.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 23, 2019)

Awesome idea great job !


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 26, 2019)

Got my new keys from Wes. Works perfect!


----------



## the tinker (Feb 26, 2019)

I am really shocked that the cylinder was not "screwed" up.  Over the years I have bought keys from Wes Pinchot for forks that are missing the keys that someone had tried to remove a broken key by sticking something in the the slot and prying it out. You can usually see the pry marks on the side of the slot. Usually the new key doesn't work. I say this with experience as I've had many springer Schwinns and have bought lots of forks with bad locks.






 I am happy it worked for you!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 27, 2019)

IF YOU ARE TRYING TO REMOVE THE BROKEN KEY, BE CAREFUL NOT
TO DAMAGE CYLINDER TUMBLERS AND MECHANISM  
IF THE TUMBLERS ARE DAMAGED, A BROKEN KEY IN THE CYLINDER
OR THE MECHANISM NEEDS TO BE REPAIRED. I CAN DO THAT IF NEEDED.
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
747 WHITEGATE COURT
MOUNT PROSPECT, IL 60056


----------

